# Eigenbau-Case mit Eigenbau-Radiatoren



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (11. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## heamer_GER (12. Juni 2020)

Respekt!
Klasse Arbeit die du da gemacht hast.


----------



## McZonk (12. Juni 2020)

Ich bin wirklich schwer beeindruckt von deinen Aktivitäten und dem hier dazu erstellen Bericht - vielen Dank dafür an dieser Stelle!

Deine Umsetzungen sind klasse, vor allem auch, dass du Dir die passenden Werkzeuge kurzerhand selber ableitest und herstellst. Tolle Arbeit!


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juni 2020)

NovaByte schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die netten Worte.
> Leider war es zwingend notwendig sich eine Stanz- und Ziehvorrichtung zu bauen.
> Wenn ich jedes Loch mit einem einfachen Locher gestanzt hätte, wäre ich vermutlich noch heute am ersten Radiator dran



Wie gut stünden eigentlich die Chancen, die Lamellen zusammenzupressen und die Löcher am Stück durch den ganzen Stapel zu bohren?


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juni 2020)

Ziehen war mir klar, bohren habe ich bislang nur mit deutlich dickerem Blech und viel weniger Lagen praktiziert. Da war es immer eine bequeme Methode, Zeit zu sparen und gleichzeitig die Flucht der Löcher sicherzustellen.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2020)

Echt ein beeindruckendes Konstrukt.
Etwas lustig klingt der Hinweis eines Besitzers von Dreh- und Fräßmaschine dass man auf einen Körner ja verzichten kann wenn man stattdessen einen Bohrer maltretiert  .

Was ich mich noch gefragt hatte: Warum die P&C Anschlüsse für die Rohre? Hätte es nicht gereicht eine/zwei Nuten statt der Gewinde zu drehen und dort O-Ringe einzusetzen.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (12. Juni 2020)

NovaByte schrieb:


> Stimmt, bis zu einer bestimmten Dicke geht das auch ganz gut.
> Das verrutschen des Bohrers, in solch einem Stapel, kenne ich auch nur von solch Dünnem Blech.
> Wenn man übrigens runde Löcher in bleche bohren möchte, hilft es ein Taschentuch zwischen Bohrer und Blech zulegen.
> Dadurch eiert der Bohrer im Blech nicht so viel herum und es wird kein Gleichbogendick gebohrt.



Werde ich bei Gelegenheit ausprobieren, wobei dünn vorbohren bei flacheren Stapeln eigentlich immer gereicht hat. Wenn man nur als Hobby bastelt, kann man sich ja viel Zeit mit dem Vorschub lassen und seitliche Kräfte gering halten.



> An die Idee hatte ich nur kurz gedacht. Günstig wäre es  aber allemal geworden.
> Jedoch hatte ich die sorge, dass der Radiator so nur wie ein Rohes Ei transportiert werden könnte.
> Diesen musste ich schließlich oft in die Hände nehmen.
> Die Steckverbinder haben ja einen Klemmring im inneren. Dieser hält alles in Position.



Watercool nutzt genau dieses Verfahren beim Mo-Ra 3 und Aquacomputer beim AMS, Airplex Radical und Gigant. Allerdings wird der Zusammenhalt in allen drei Fällen durch den parallel verlaufenden Rahmen sichergestellt, sodass die O-Ringe im normalen Betrieb nur als Dichtung dienen. Um die Endblöcke zusammen zu ziehen gäbe es aber auch viele andere Möglichkeiten und zumindest beim Mo-Ra besteht das größere Problem darin, die Endstücke wieder montiert zu bekommen, wenn man sie einmal im Gewalt runtergezogen hat.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (14. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (14. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (14. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (14. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (14. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (25. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Olstyle (25. Juni 2020)

Dass du die Schrauben noch nicht komplett selbst drehst ist aber schon das so gerade akzeptable Maximum an Zukaufteilen, oder?


----------



## Gast1646867404 (25. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (25. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (25. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (25. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (25. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (26. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1659561002 (27. Juni 2020)

da lacht das mechanikerherz!  glückwunsch zu main!


----------



## Bariphone (27. Juni 2020)

Absolute Hochachtung. Einfach Mega. Sich da so rein zudenken und alles abzuleiten. Tip Top. Echt absoluter Respekt.

Ich bin echt schwer beeindruckt.

Glückwunsch zur Main.


@ PCGH_Thorsten
@ PCGH_Stefan
Das sollte auf jeden Fall mal in die Printausgabe. Damit mal jeder sieht warum die Sachen aus industrieller Fertigung trotzdem das kosten was sie kosten. Denn in Handarbeit ist es ja schier unbezahlbar.


----------



## Research (27. Juni 2020)

Das Netzteil sieht noch etwas leidend aus.

BTW, da du schon einen WaKü-Block gefräst hast, traust du dir zu das ganze MoBo unter Wasser zu setzen?


----------



## H3rr7w3rg (27. Juni 2020)

Gratulation zu der erfolgreichen Fertigstellung


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2020)

Absolut geniales Projekt das mehr Aufmerksamkeit braucht.

--> Stephan hats auf die Main gepackt.


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juni 2020)

Wird das dann noch schön oder ist das jetzt final? 

Also Respekt für deine Baukünste, aber so wie es jetzt ist auf den letzten Bildern gefällt mir irgendwie nicht so. Ich habe mehr erwartet beim durchklicken der Bildergalerie.

MfG


----------



## doomdude (27. Juni 2020)

Sehr schöne und handwerklich saubere Arbeit. Respekt!


----------



## Gast1646867404 (27. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Flexsist (27. Juni 2020)

Machst du bei den Radis auch einen Drucktest? Wenn ja bis wieviel Bar?


----------



## Gast1646867404 (27. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (27. Juni 2020)

4 Bar sind bereits das fünfache dessen, was viele kommerzielle Wasserkühlungsradiatoren offiziell zulassen und das zehnfache dessen, was von den meisten Pumpen im Worst Case zu erwarten ist.

Mehr interessieren würde mich, wieviel die PVC-Abdichtung des Blocks aushält. Eine Flachdichtung dieser Größe habe ich unter Polycarbonat nicht nicht gesehen.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (27. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (27. Juni 2020)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## dergunia (27. Juni 2020)

Samstags, man denkt an nichts böses, machts forum auf und wird von einem solch umfangreichen Thread erschlagen. Das Technikherz pumpt den puls von knapp 150, die graue Masse liest sich alles durch und ich freue mich einfach das du es gemacht hast. Ein riesiges Lob an dich und deine handwerkskünste das alles selbst so zu machen. Und, ich denke mal im Namen aller, danke das du dein Mammut Projekt mit uns teilst und alles so deteilverliebt mit uns teilst.

Danke danke danke,
Clock auf, 
Dergunia aka chris


----------



## Basileukum (27. Juni 2020)

@  "NovaByte"

Du cooler Hund! Das ist ja mal ein Ding.


----------



## mannefix (28. Juni 2020)

Top. Mehr geht nicht!! Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (29. Juni 2020)

NovaByte schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> als ich Heute die Seite aufgemacht hatte war ich etwas baff.



Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.
Und mit großen Mengen Kufper kann mich leicht anlocken.


----------



## compisucher (29. Juni 2020)

@NovaByte: 
Absoluter Respekt!
Nicht nur handwerklich super ausgeführt , sondern sehr gut dokumentiert.
Glückwunsch zur Main - wohlverdient!


----------



## Chewbakka_PL (29. Juli 2020)

Bin durch Zufall darauf gestoßen und habe mir den ganzen Thread reingezogen...echt geil! Respekt und danke fürs teilhaben lassen...


----------



## Skyler1337 (29. Dezember 2020)

krasser Aufwand, Respekt für die erfolgreiche Arbeit.. N1


----------



## cx19 (17. Februar 2021)

Absoluter DIY-Porn. Extrem beeindruckend. Ich liebe den industriellen Stil. Kein Bling, kein RGB. 

Die Frage die sich mir stellte: Ist das nicht sehr groß geworden? Ist ein so riesieger Radiator notwendig?


----------



## Redbull0329 (17. Februar 2021)

Wahnsinns Projekt, das Ergebnis sieht sehr edel aus! Was wiegt der Hobel eigentlich?


----------



## soulstyle (19. Februar 2021)

Nice das kleine Gehäuse.
Respekt


----------



## Gast1646867404 (6. April 2021)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (12. Dezember 2021)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Research (14. Dezember 2021)

NovaByte schrieb:


> [...]Nur so viel vor ab:
> Es wird nicht ganz sooo groß werden wie beim ersten Case.


OK, Du hast einen Rahmen.
Alle Wände sind Radiatoren.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (14. Dezember 2021)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## Gast1646867404 (3. März 2022)

Konto wurde zum Löschen freigegeben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (4. März 2022)

Bei sowas würde ich nicht auf Retoure, sondern auf Nachbesserung oder Wandlung pochen. Gewährleistung kann der Händler auch bei Einzelanfertigungen nicht ausschließen.


----------

